# 30SLIP vs 30SKIP



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

Which do you use?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I use 30s skip as I don't want to see any parts of the commercials (except for the few frames in between clicks).


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

I use 30SKIP as well....once I remembered it existed!!! I imagine the vast majority of users don't even know 30SKIP exists, unless it's in the manual somewhere.


----------



## bpjones (Jul 6, 2008)

How about a quick tutorial for those of us who don't know the difference?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

bpjones said:


> How about a quick tutorial for those of us who don't know the difference?


Skip goes instantly 30 sec ahead...Slip has you watch that 30 secs in fast mode...

I use Skip


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

bpjones said:


> How about a quick tutorial for those of us who don't know the difference?


To switch back and forth, do a keyword search for either 30SKIP or 30SLIP. It will find no matches, but the change will have been made.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think slip is really annoying, Skip all the way


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I find I have better control with slip. I can pump in about 5 or 6 of them and stop it if I want to. You cannot stop skip easily nor see how far back you have to go if you go too far.

I initially went to skip when it was available because that was what I was used to with Tivo but found that (primarily on HD), skip has far less control and is more disruptive.

I had skip only on my HD Tivo and now on my Fios DVR. I wish I had slip.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I've used both but I prefer Slip.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I remember when getting my DECA installed that one of my HR20s didn't like the upgrade so I got an HR24 to replace it. I forgot that the skip wasn't on by default. Took me forever to find the code name but once I put it in all was good. Funny the things you take for granted....  Oh yeah, 30SKIP works on the H stand alone receivers too once you get MRV working (for those that weren't sure).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> I find I have better control with slip. I can pump in about 5 or 6 of them and stop it if I want to. You cannot stop skip easily nor see how far back you have to go if you go too far.
> 
> I initially went to skip when it was available because that was what I was used to with Tivo but found that (primarily on HD), skip has far less control and is more disruptive.


I concur. Using skip often takes me a few seconds too far, but I can control slip and stop exactly where I want.

I tried skip a few times watching football and it was practically useless. It always ended up after the QB was throwing the ball or I'd miss a good portion of a play.

That being said, I don't even use slip very often, but instead use FFX3 most of the time.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I like slip just in case there is a commercial that catches my eye.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

30Skip all the way here!!!

Here is a request though, can we get the control bar, the time left in the show, at the bottom like the 30slip does. I use 30skip on all my receivers but would like to see the time left in the show with the bottom bar showing up to see how far I go. Please!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Skip baby


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

SKIP on my HR20s - but I wish they'd add it to the R15s!

... and if I go a little too far with SKIP, I use the back button once or twice. I watch TV for the shows - NOT the commercials.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Skip. . .I don't want to see the commercials!


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

goober22 said:


> but i wish they'd add it to the r15s!


+1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Slip for me. I like being able to see where I'm at.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Slip for me. I like being able to see where I'm at.


I agree. Plus I want to be able to see if a new show is coming on soon.

But the majority of the time I still use FFx3.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I would like to be able to use slip locally ( I like knowing where I'm at), but prefer skip watching MRV, seems to be more responsive.


.


----------



## bpjones (Jul 6, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> To switch back and forth, do a keyword search for either 30SKIP or 30SLIP. It will find no matches, but the change will have been made.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Skip for me I tried slip for 1 night and did not like it


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Tried both, but preferred slip. The wife prefers FF3 or FF4.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> I find I have better control with slip.


Bingo! I load up 6-16 slips and just hit Play when I see the commercial break is over. Slip is far better for Sports too, Football in particular.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

No contest - skip


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

webby_s said:


> 30Skip all the way here!!!
> 
> Here is a request though, can we get the control bar, the time left in the show, at the bottom like the 30slip does. I use 30skip on all my receivers but would like to see the time left in the show with the bottom bar showing up to see how far I go. Please!!


Hint: Press Play before using skip. Then you can see the status bar.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> Hint: Press Play before using skip. Then you can see the status bar.


Ya I know, I do do that but it's just that extra step, ya know :grin: Also the banner goes away after 2-4 seconds. So it's gone before you would be back to programing.

But I think it wouldn't be hard to just add it into the skip way of things


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I vote for "none of the above." I always fast-forward.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Slip - 5x or 6x (usually tweek it based on the network and after the first commerical).

Takes just a few seconds, and we get to see some of the ads (future programs, occasional movie promo.... just about anything... there are value to commercials... we just don't want to sit through several minutes of them.

I can't stand skip... never have, even going back to my TiVo days.
Just jumping into the show... just bugs me, especially since it isn't an exact time segment.

Use slip all the time to catchup on recorded sporting events.
One slip is typically perfect between snaps in football.


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

Skip
I initially used skip but in my mind that took too long to I went to skip and prefer it overall. Usually if i go to far i'll just skip back a couple of times. Although there are times in which i would have preferred slip so I do kind of wish that there was an easier way to switch between the two.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I am kind of shocked at how lopsided this poll is. I tried Skip for a few days awhile back and hated it. I like Slip because I can see where to stop and can see previews for and the like. I guess it's about control for me.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Once I found 30Skip I never looked back.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I voted SLIP because that's what I thought I was using but reading some of the remarks, I think I'm just fast-forwarding! So, please enlighten me -- what button do you press for 30SKIP/30SLIP?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I voted SLIP because that's what I thought I was using but reading some of the remarks, I think I'm just fast-forwarding! So, please enlighten me -- what button do you press for 30SKIP/30SLIP?


The skip/slip button which looks like this:

->|

(Hope that rendered well, it is a right arrow with a vertical line to its right.)


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Tried both, but preferred slip. The wife prefers FF3 or FF4.


Speaking of which, my mother, aunt, sisters, grandmother, past and current girlfriend all use FF during commercials, despite my repeated education about the skip/slip button... What is with female aversion to skip/slip?!?!?


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Skip. Don't need to see what I am missing.

For football, it's true, teams vary in their approach to breaking out of the huddle (if they even use one - see the Colts) so skip can be trickier. Plus their play clock is 25sec so occasionally to 30SKIP misses the beginning of the play. Faster than slip, no doubt.


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

I use SKIP. For 99% of the shows I watch it takes 4 stacked up.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

bakers12 said:


> I vote for "none of the above." I always fast-forward.


+1... and we're pretty good at it over here...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Slip for me. I like being able to see where I'm at.


Been using Skip for a couple weeks. Always used Slip before and now that I have switched, my wife is very annoyed. Fortunately I control the remotes. 

Seems to work perfectly during baseball games and fights. But, like TiVos, I sometimes Skip too far during regular programming and have to suffer with much derision while I try to find the start point. My wife has always used FF, even with TiVos. It's pretty funny now, but soon I expect to be forced back to Slipping. I might control the remotes, but she controls...

Rich


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Slip - 5x or 6x (usually tweek it based on the network and after the first commerical).
> 
> Takes just a few seconds, and we get to see some of the ads (future programs, occasional movie promo.... just about anything... there are value to commercials... we just don't want to sit through several minutes of them.
> 
> ...


We had a Dishplayer way back in the day and it had a 30skip. Both my wife and I thought for sure we could never do without a skip. Then we started using the HR10-250 and you had to enter the code to set the skip whenever the box rebooted. So, my wife would use just FF or REW until I could renter it.

Eventually, we both realized, it was so much less jarring. She especially hates the Skip and doens not really like Slip much either, so we primarily will FF. Plus, we can see enough of the commercials that we have caught some upcoming shows or evnts we would have probably missed with skip.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lee L said:


> We had a Dishplayer way back in the day and it had a 30skip. Both my wife and I thought for sure we could never do without a skip. Then we started using the HR10-250 and you had to enter the code to set the skip whenever the box rebooted. So, my wife would use just FF or REW until I could renter it.
> 
> Eventually, we both realized, it was so much less jarring. She especially hates the Skip and doens not really like Slip much either, so we primarily will FF. Plus, we can see enough of the commercials that we have caught some upcoming shows or evnts we would have probably missed with skip.


Slip is basically a controlled FF. If you hit like 5 times, it will FF for about 2.5 minutes. You can bail from it just like FF by hitting play. The biggest difference is that FF will continue until you stop it. Slip will stop when it reaches the number of slips you want.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I usually stack 4-5 SKIPS, then count "1-mississippi" to see where I am, and then SKIP-mississippi, etc., until I find the show again.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

My wife and I tried both skip and slip and the wife liked slip better and I did not care one way or the other. so we went with slip.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I use 30skip. I just want to jump to a particular point. If I need to see what's going by, I'll use FW. 

That's just me. :grin:

Mike


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

VARTV said:


> +1... and we're pretty good at it over here...





bakers12 said:


> I vote for "none of the above." I always fast-forward.


I FF Also. you get to see things you may be interested in. hit the back 6 seconds button when you see what you want and it hits perfect


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I find I have better control with slip. I can pump in about 5 or 6 of them and stop it if I want to. You cannot stop skip easily nor see how far back you have to go if you go too far.
> 
> I initially went to skip when it was available because that was what I was used to with Tivo but found that (primarily on HD), skip has far less control and is more disruptive.
> 
> I had skip only on my HD Tivo and now on my Fios DVR. I wish I had slip.


+1


----------



## JerryElbow (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't use either but would use skip if I could. If I recall, skip was triggered by holding down some button or another for a few seconds. That didn't translate well to my universal learning remote and I won't use multiple remotes in my setup (HDTV, A/V receiver, Blu-Ray player, DVD recorder and DirecTV DVR/receiver). Now, if someone will tell me another way to start skip, I'd jump on it in a hot minute as that was a feature I liked on my ancient TiVo.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> I usually stack 4-5 SKIPS, then count "1-mississippi" to see where I am, and then SKIP-mississippi, etc., until I find the show again.


Much as I like the Skip, it looks as if I'll have to use it on HRs that I watch by myself. Just too much derision from my wife every time I guess wrong on a network program for me to put up with. I'm getting the DECA system put in Thursday and perhaps the Slip will be more controllable. The FF function goes into Auto-Correct and goes back over a minute when I stop it. Hope the DECA thing can fix this. Should be a wonderful experience Thursday. Not looking forward to it.

Rich


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

JerryElbow said:


> I don't use either but would use skip if I could. If I recall, skip was triggered by holding down some button or another for a few seconds. That didn't translate well to my universal learning remote and I won't use multiple remotes in my setup (HDTV, A/V receiver, Blu-Ray player, DVD recorder and DirecTV DVR/receiver). Now, if someone will tell me another way to start skip, I'd jump on it in a hot minute as that was a feature I liked on my ancient TiVo.


Just do a keyword search for 30skip. There will be no results, but it will enable the "slip" button to be skip. (If you don't have the slip button learned, it should be easy. It is a separate button on the DirecTV remote, not a press and hold.)


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, one thing this thread proves. Choice is a good thing! Maybe choice will eventually get extended to other settings on the DirecTV DVRs.


----------

